# In trouble, need a new blower



## Barbedwire (Feb 12, 2021)

A couple years ago my Ariens ST824 blew parts out of the crank case. We replaced the engine with a used Harbor Freight Predator engine which worked well. A couple weeks ago, i replaced the auger belt. Now the auger bearing is making noise. I think it’s time for me to accept that the fact that after 22 years, I need to man up and buy a new blower.

Like many of you, I’ve always been fascinated by Honda’s track machine and the reliability of their engines. I’m considering purchasing a HS928 manufactured in 2016 with low hours, listed for $2000.00. Ive heard these machines have had transmission problems that are expensive to repair. Can anyone give me advice about service issues and potential problems? I also think the price is a little high for a five year old machine. Thanks in advance!


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Price sounds very high. I would lick in some more money and get an HSS model, but that is just my thinking. If I am going to buy someone else's cast-off's, I don't want to spend a lot of money.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Barbedwire said:


> a HS928 manufactured in 2016


I don't believe there were any HS928 units made after 2014. If it's from 2016, it would be a HSS928.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Replacing that bearing should not be too bad. See if you can keep your Ariens running for the rest of the winter and shop at your liesure in the off season. Just a strategy to consider.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

agree. an impeller bearing not too hard to replace. check you tube.
This time of year is the worst time to buy a used snowblower.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

If it is a HS model, the only transmission problem was the right side gear box and that was not a hard fix. It might break a pin from engaging the drive when the speed lever was set to full speed forward or reverse.
Always start out at neutral when engaging the drive clutch lever, then increase the speed lever.
The main Hydro units were the better Honda built units on them.
The newer HSS models with the 'Steerable' units made by 'Hydro-Gear' are the ones that are not built as strong as the older original Honda built units. But at least they are so much less expensive to replace than the Honda made units are. You don't repair the Hydro-Gear units, you replace them. The Honda units are the ones you repair, they are much more robust than the Hydro-Gear units are.
Honda's hold their value much more than anyone else.


----------



## Arcticnorth (Nov 27, 2020)

ST1100A said:


> Honda's hold their value much more than anyone else.


That is very true. Yesterday I sold my HS970 T, 10 years old. I got around 85% of what I paid for it new. 



orangputeh said:


> This time of year is the worst time to buy a used snowblower.


Yes, but the best time to sell a used snowblower


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Arcticnorth said:


> That is very true. Yesterday I sold my HS970 T, 10 years old. I got around 85% of what I paid for it new.
> 
> 
> Yes, but the best time to sell a used snowblower


okay..........sell your blower now for top dollar and shovel rest of winter. recently sold a honda for $600 more than the original price. I don't think we will ever see a sellers market this hot again.

it makes up for the slow times and past buyers' markets.


----------



## Barbedwire (Feb 12, 2021)

Thank you for all the helpful replies, it’s great when you can go to sleep and other people help you.

I hate the idea of giving up on my Ariens that has been such a great machine, and I want to consider replacing the auger bearing as the YouTube video shows the steps well. However, I have come down with a case of red machine fever. Had a similar illness one time called green machine.

Right now a local dealer has a $170.00 off on an HSS928AT with 0% Honda financing and the Honda 3 year warranty. Repair the bearing or wait until summer are probably the best ideas, but not sure I can resist the temptation of a new toy!

thanks again


----------



## Nordford (Feb 6, 2021)

At that price, pony up and buy a brand new one. I have many hours behind tracked machines, we have an old Honda at work and my neighbor owns one that I’ve used many times until I got my own. 
For what it’s worth, I hate them. They are slow and a real pain to move around when they aren’t running. Unless you have some sort of need for the tracks, look at a machine with tires.


----------



## Arcticnorth (Nov 27, 2020)

Barbedwire said:


> but not sure I can resist the temptation of a new toy!


Resistance is futile....
Go for it!


----------



## Arcticnorth (Nov 27, 2020)

Nordford said:


> They are slow and a real pain to move around when they aren’t running. Unless you have some sort of need for the tracks, look at a machine with tires.


The new HSS models are far easier to move when not running. And in use the steering clutch can disengage one track, so it turns just as easy as wheel models. The biggest advantage of tracks is that you can lock the auger house in low position, it then scrapes the bottom far better


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

Or just replace the bearing. It's not that big of a job. Get started now and you'll be done by noon.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Wait until summer and buy a beautiful older Honda HS928 for $500-1000 that was owned by a little old lady that took care of it. It will last a lifetime.

Believe me , there are plenty of great used machines out there. Owners have to learn to let the machine do the work. The older HS models don't have the steering assist but you don't need it if you know how to use the machine.

Less bells and whistles also means less problems in the long run. 3 year warranty is fine but then you are paying someone to fix these pesky problems after the warranty is up.

How do I know? Because it is my business to know. Have worked on Hundreds of Honda's and on a daily basis hear about problems with the HSS machines. People here who love the new Hondas either can do all the work themselves or, are meticulous on maintaining them or don't use them much. We get a ton of snow usually in the Sierra. Two years ago we got over 500 inches at the 5800 elevation where I live and over 700 inches in neighborhoods above us. The dealer was so packed with HSS warranty work and repairs, owners were waiting 2-3 months to get their machines back. I was selling older HS models so fast that I couldnt keep up with demand. 

Many new owners wish they had just kept their old HS models and spruced them up. Usually all it takes is a good servicing.

I know you'll do what you want so good luck.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Nordford said:


> At that price, pony up and buy a brand new one. I have many hours behind tracked machines, we have an old Honda at work and my neighbor owns one that I’ve used many times until I got my own.
> For what it’s worth, I hate them. They are slow and a real pain to move around when they aren’t running. Unless you have some sort of need for the tracks, look at a machine with tires.


I find this feedback interesting. I have never used a track machine but thought at times it would be beneficial. Very few people where I am have them. Hearing from you that they are slow would drive me nuts. I just worked on an older Toro 521 with the barrel drum augers. That machine moved snow so slowly I cold not understand why anyone would want it.


----------



## Nordford (Feb 6, 2021)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> I find this feedback interesting. I have never used a track machine but thought at times it would be beneficial. Very few people where I am have them. Hearing from you that they are slow would drive me nuts. I just worked on an older Toro 521 with the barrel drum augers. That machine moved snow so slowly I cold not understand why anyone would want it.


I have a John Deere 826 now. 1984 model. It’s a beast. I’m a big guy and move stuff with little issue. One of my biggest pet peeves is equipment that doesn’t do the job as intended. Also, I’m 6ft tall. Not exactly a monster in height, I’ve used 3 different Honda blowers. I simply can’t believe they were designed to be used by anyone taller than 5ft 5in tall.


----------



## Arcticnorth (Nov 27, 2020)

Nordford said:


> I simply can’t believe they were designed to be used by anyone taller than 5ft 5in tall.


 I am almost 6ft 2in, and I agree, that is the most (and only) negative thing to say about a Honda. 
Could it be because the average height of a Japanese man is 5ft 2"...?


----------



## Arcticnorth (Nov 27, 2020)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> I have never used a track machine but thought at times it would be beneficial. Very few people where I am have them. Hearing from you that they are slow would drive me nuts.


I don't understand why track blowers should be slower than wheel models. I almost never need full speed forward on my Honda with tracks. Here in Norway tracks are more popular, one reason is that you can lock the auger housing in lowest position so on hard packed snow the bucket will not tend to rise up. 
The first blower I bought had wheels, but after two days I took it back to the dealer and paid the little extra to get a tracked model.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nordford said:


> They are slow and a real pain to move around when they aren’t running.





Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Hearing from you that they are slow would drive me nuts.


Again, this feedback is very out-of-date and applies only to the prior generation HS Hondas (and would even then be disputed by many). My HSS is plenty fast (clocked with my surveying GPS): At 3,750 RPM forward max speed over 100' was 3.44MPH and reverse max speed was 2.38MPH. I don't think I'd want to go any faster.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I just recently worked on an old ST824 that looked almost brand new. Just needed, belts, disk, fuel lines, oils and a thorough lubing. I have to say I appreciate the differential on the machine. Its the first one I've got my hands on that wasnt rusted up.

So how about, fix the ST824 and buy an HSS?? I personally have zero desire for a tracked HS machine when the HSS is drastically superior in use and maneuverability. If you dont need to clear a steep hill, your lawn, or frozen snowpack then a wheeled machine might be more your speed anyway. A nice condition wheeled HS machine for a good price would be worth the purchase. That being said, I see 10 tracked machines for sale to every wheeled unit, around here anyway.


----------



## Nordford (Feb 6, 2021)

tabora said:


> Again, this feedback is very out-of-date and applies only to the prior generation HS Hondas (and would even then be disputed by many). My HSS is plenty fast (clocked with my surveying GPS): At 3,750 RPM forward max speed over 100' was 3.44MPH and reverse max speed was 2.38MPH. I don't think I'd want to go any faster.


The last tracked Honda I used was new last year. There is nothing worse than when you are done, headed back to the garage and you feel like you’re walking a toddler back, bent over, slow, etc. I’m not going to GPS track my snowblower, I know I have to walk faster behind wheeled units than I do tracked.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nordford said:


> I’m not going to GPS track my snowblower


Why not? It would make for an interesting comparison.
As my son (also an engineer) says: "I'm an Engineer; let's save time and assume I'm right, unless you have contrary data."


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Nordford said:


> The last tracked Honda I used was new last year. There is nothing worse than when you are done, headed back to the garage and you feel like you’re walking a toddler back, bent over, slow, etc. I’m not going to GPS track my snowblower, I know I have to walk faster behind wheeled units than I do tracked.


Track machines tend to be slower then wheeled units. The final drive ratio is taller with a tire then with the thin track over the drive cog. 

I wonder if my HSS can beat my 2 year old in a drag race. 🧐


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> Track machines tend to be slower then wheeled units.


I would agree; I would just like some speed data from a wheeled HSS Honda for comparison purposes. I'm just saying that my HSS1332 isn't absolutely slow (as opposed to comparatively slower). That's like saying my Celica AllTrac Turbo was slow at 140MPH as compared to a Lamborghini at 180MPH; the way I used it, the Toyota was PLENTY fast for me, as is the HSS.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

tabora said:


> As my son (also an engineer) says: "I'm an Engineer; let's save time and assume I'm right, unless you have contrary data."


'Every engineering failure since the dawn of time had an engineer's OK on it.' - Anon.
And yes, that HS622 is slow.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Rooskie said:


> 'Every engineering failure since the dawn of time had an engineer's OK on it.'


And every success, which fortunately exceed the failure rate by many orders of magnitude. Else Engineering would have gone the way of alchemy.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Why not? It would make for an interesting comparison.
> As my son (also an engineer) says: "I'm an Engineer; let's save time and assume I'm right, unless you have contrary data."


haha. that's funny stuff. I have mad beaucoup respect for your opinion.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

tabora said:


> Why not? It would make for an interesting comparison.
> As my son (also an engineer) says: "I'm an Engineer; let's save time and assume I'm right, unless you have contrary data."


An old boss of mine had a sign on the wall that said "In God we Trust, All others must bring data"


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> An old boss of mine had a sign on the wall that said "In God we Trust, All others must bring data"


lol, Gotta find that one.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

drmerdp said:


> lol, Gotta find that one.


I Think he made it himself in Word. Nothing fancy. But effective when the R&D dept would come in and start singing and dancing about how great their new product ideas would work. He would just point to the sign.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

OK, here's the speed challenge... New thread: Speed Test Challenge!


----------



## Nordford (Feb 6, 2021)

tabora said:


> Why not? It would make for an interesting comparison.
> As my son (also an engineer) says: "I'm an Engineer; let's save time and assume I'm right, unless you have contrary data."


Mostly because I’m too busy blowing snow, not an engineer...


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> I just worked on an older Toro 521 with the barrel drum augers. That machine moved snow so slowly I cold not understand why anyone would want it.


I just dug my old Toro 521 out of storage today and,just for kicks, used it for about a half an hour.Oddly enough,the first thought I said to myself within 5 minutes was, "how did I possibly use this thing for so long,it's ridiculously slow."

Plus,like someone said about the Honda blowers,the handles on that 521 are so low my back started aching almost immediately.I don't know why I keep it,but I do.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

tabora said:


> At 3,750 RPM forward max speed over 100' was 3.44MPH and reverse max speed was 2.38MPH. I don't think I'd want to go any faster.


Wow,that thing is a dragster compared to my Allis(Simplicity)870.Your Honda goes as fast in reverse as my owner's manual says my Allis goes forward in high(5th) gear,2.4mph.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

tabora said:


> OK, here's the speed challenge... New thread: Speed Test Challenge!


My new next door neighbor bought himself a brand new Honda HSS928 in November.It's only run once,just long enough to get it from the delivery truck to his covered porch.He hasn't been back at all this winter,the snowblower is still sitting there.

If he ever comes back this winter,he'll find out if he got his $3000 worth-the snow's really deep over there.But if he does get it out,I'll ask if I can do a GPS speed test on it-I'm really curious myself.


----------



## Bob O (Oct 16, 2020)

If you're going to replace the 22 year old bearing, be ready to use heat. Have a Mapp or at least a propane torch ready to cook the rust holding the race to the impeller shaft. I had to heat it up for about twenty minutes with a propane plumbing torch but ... once heated adequately the bearing slid off fairly easily. The entire job is pretty straightforward.
Good luck.


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> 3 year warranty is fine but then you are paying someone to fix these pesky problems after the warranty is up.


Not to mention you have to cart the thing back and forth. Present company excluded I'm usually not impressed with the skills of most techs anyway.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Mike C. said:


> My new next door neighbor bought himself a brand new Honda HSS928 in November.It's only run once,just long enough to get it from the delivery truck to his covered porch.He hasn't been back at all this winter,the snowblower is still sitting there.
> 
> If he ever comes back this winter,he'll find out if he got his $3000 worth-the snow's really deep over there.But if he does get it out,I'll ask if I can do a GPS speed test on it-I'm really curious myself.


Aw, to heck with it. Go over there, get that Honda off the porch and run it around. Park it back just like you found it when you're done. Your neighbor will never know the difference.


----------



## Sandman (Dec 20, 2017)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Replacing that bearing should not be too bad. See if you can keep your Ariens running for the rest of the winter and shop at your liesure in the off season. Just a strategy to consider.


When I had to replace mine, the toughest part was to remove the woodruff key, but I finally won that battle. The rest was easy.


----------

